# une application santé sur le mac



## terenciode (29 Septembre 2015)

Franchement, ça serait pas mal, histoire de voir sur son mac les avancées qu'on a fait via l'application santé de l'iphone ( et donc de l'apple watch par la même occasion ) vous ne trouvez pas ? 

car perso j'aime beaucoup comparer mes mesures sportives sur un bel et grand écran avec plusieurs graphiques en même temps et deplaçable 


La santé est très importante pour apple, pourquoi ne pas mettre en place une application santé qui irait piocher dans les sauvegardes Iphone les données liées a la santé ( si on a activé les sauvegardes cryptées bien entendu ) ?


----------

